# Sexing help



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are my 4 mantids. They were all sold as male/female but I can't tell the difference :wacko: 

Male p.ocellata





Female




Male Orchid




Female


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 20, 2008)

Umm yeah i proably could if there was some photos :lol:


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Umm yeah i proably could if there was some photos :lol:


The technophobe in me is ruling the roost today :lol: 

The files are too big.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Umm yeah i proably could if there was some photos :lol:


The technophobe in me is ruling the roost today :lol: 

The files are too big. Evennow that I've shrunk them the attachment allowance won't alow me to put the 4 up :wacko:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 20, 2008)

Join flickr

1 its free and easy to post photos

2 i like adding mantid keepers to ma contacts :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 20, 2008)

You got the sex of the flowers right but not sure about the orchids cant really see


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for that.

The orchids are a nightmare to photograph because their colour is so bright  

I'll try t get some better pictures and then join flickr

Huw


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Thanks for that.The orchids are a nightmare to photograph because their colour is so bright
> 
> I'll try t get some better pictures and then join flickr
> 
> Huw


u shouldn't have any problem wityh it.i shoot all types of mantids with all different colours and never have problems..its probably the camera your using..what one u got?


----------



## Mantida (Mar 20, 2008)

For the orchids:

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/orchid-mantis/a...p;l=f&amp;fid=6


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> u shouldn't have any problem wityh it.i shoot all types of mantids with all different colours and never have problems..its probably the camera your using..what one u got?


Canon 400d with the kit lens. I find that when I shoot bright objects like the orchids I tend to either over or under expose the shot. The room the mantids are in is quite dark so this doesn't help matters.

The shots will improve as I get more used to the camera I suppose.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

Mantida said:


> For the orchids:http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/orchid-mantis/a...p;l=f&amp;fid=6


Cool pictures thanks. All the writing was in chinese (or similar) though so couldn't read too much of it


----------



## Mantida (Mar 20, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Cool pictures thanks. All the writing was in chinese (or similar) though so couldn't read too much of it


All you need are the pictures.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 22, 2008)

Had a good look at the Orchids yesterday and I'm fairly sure they are a pair. Happy days


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 3, 2008)

Im still having a hard time sexing my orchids... They are so much lighter colored than the ones in Mantida's fotos it still doesnt add up.

can any of you guys tell??

Here is orchid #1


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is orchid #2


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 3, 2008)

Orchid #3














































As soon as my camera battery recharges I'll post up #4


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd say #1 is female and 2+3 are male. Someone told me that the little band on the thorax is always green on a female and brown on a male; works on my 2 pairs at least.

Huw


----------



## mrblue (Apr 3, 2008)

hard to say from the photos but i'm calling it female, male, female, but thats almost pure guesswork. this link might also make it easier as its in english and has more photos:

http://mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htm

i would reccommend feeding them up as much as possible first, this way the segments will be distinct and also the mantis will likely move around alot less, making it easier to have a good look.


----------

